# V12 R32 Routan!



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)




----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

talk about badge engineering!!


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (early74B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *early74B* »_talk about badge engineering!!


a 3.2 L v12 hmmm, pistons the size of an RC car motor


----------



## vr62a4 (Apr 19, 2003)

Whats the euro equivalent to rice lol


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

redzone98 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *early74B* »_talk about badge engineering!!
> 
> 
> a 3.2 L v12 hmmm, pistons the size of an RC car motor


 I think Indy cars use to have 3L V12 motors at one point so that wouldn't be too far fetched...back on topic though...any more info on this one...does it really have a v12 (is that a mercedes emblem?) and if so, why does it have a R32 emblem? Does it have two VR6's?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

My buddy was talking about seeing that. It is just badged that way


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

hmmm


----------

